# Dating and the sock drawer



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

My question is when dating do you keep your sock drawer neater in case your "dater" decides to see if your truly organized!

Are ya all gonna scratch and bite over this subject too?

I don't't reorganize my sock drawer when I'm dating someone new. What do you do?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my my my, this could be taken in so many directions. So I will hush on this subject as well and sit back and see who takes the bait. Teehee.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Seriously, if a guy who I was dating was interested in my sock drawer...well, I'd really wonder about him! 

And, I don't recall ever being interested in a man's socks BUT it might be interesting to find out who does.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Leaping from Date to the intimacy of the sock drawer.......No.
Date, friendship, emotional intimacy, relationship, then invitation home.

Wouldn't the first thing be fill your medicine cabinet with marbles?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My only interests in a man's socks are these:

1) Don't wear them to bed -- and nothing else -- if we're going to... you know; and

2) Don't stuff one down your drawers in an attempt to impress me.

Beyond that, in my opinion, a man's socks are his own business.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven you have my coworkers wondering what I am laughing out loud about!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo... if I have given you a good laugh today, then my day is made!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven I busted out laughing!! They all looked at me like the school teacher did when I was in school!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If the rest of my house didn't scare someone off, I doubt the sock drawer would bother.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Raeven said:


> 1) Don't wear them to bed -- and nothing else -- if we're going to... you know; and


No I don't know.

[YOUTUBE]YwK4XQk1wt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

My goodness...I'd not be dating anyone who'd be snooping in my sock drawer....eeeeeewwwwww!!!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Dating and socks.... reminds me of when I was 12


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Put a sock it ....LOL!!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I kwym Tammy. can barely keep myself on the chair. I couldnt care less about a mans socks as long as he doesnt have them on long enough that they stick to the wall when he does take them off. Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

When you go off somewhere to spend a few days with a "potential" don't keep money or oxycodones in the same bag with your socks, if you ever want to see them again. And I don't mean if you ever want to see your socks, either.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> If the rest of my house didn't scare someone off, I doubt the sock drawer would bother.


Depends on the size of the socks....LOL!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler, you and I are thinking along the same lines, lol. I always heard socks are a sailors best friend, they go hand in hand. At least that is what a little birdie told me.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I never used soap and a sock at the same time


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I never used soap and a sock at the same time


 
ROTF!!!!ound::hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

People have sock drawers???? Personally I am more interested in what bed his boots are parked under


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Those wouldn't be the drawers that would concern me....... :hysterical:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like socks...lol

treat yaself to soft argyle socks !!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

socks are for contemplating life mysteries.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

back in the winter i started teaching myself how to darn socks. i have repaired several pair now. i like sitting by the stove fixing them on cold snowy windy nights.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

You are a man of many talents Elk!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

roadless said:


> You are a man of many talents Elk!



i started building my own sewing/craft type box too. awhile back i got my great grandmothers sewing machine.tommyice has been trying to get me to start sewing..one step at a time.

everything takes so much money nowadays.

i wanna build an essentials oils herbal remedy watch ya call healing first aid box too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

love those socks. they'd go well with my fancy rubber boots. I'd like to see a pic. of Elkie darning socks. I remember my mother teaching my bro. he liked it so well whenever we went to visit after he was married he was by the woodstove darning socks. ~Georgia.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmm...wouldn't purposely snoop in a man's sock drawer but if I just happened to see an open drawer with his socks...notes would be taken. Does he 'fussily' roll them up 'just so?' Are they all white or all black? Are they thrown higglety-pigglety in the drawer? Cotton or polyester? So many questions...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

homefire2007 said:


> Hmmm...wouldn't purposely snoop in a man's sock drawer but if I just happened to see an open drawer with his socks...notes would be taken. Does he 'fussily' roll them up 'just so?' Are they all white or all black? Are they thrown higglety-pigglety in the drawer? Cotton or polyester? So many questions...


But you do know... if he was that fussy, the drawer would never be left open in the first place.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> i started building my own sewing/craft type box too. awhile back i got my great grandmothers sewing machine.tommyice has been trying to get me to start sewing..one step at a time.
> 
> everything takes so much money nowadays.
> 
> i wanna build an essentials oils herbal remedy watch ya call healing first aid box too.


I'll send you a care package! What do you need? You couldn't imagine how much sewing crap I have. (I like that we can say crap instead of carp--I was always trying to figure out why people were mentioning fish when it had nothing to do with the topic at hand--but hey, I'm blonde)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

What I want to know is why you all keep socks in that drawer. Isn't that where the toys and smutty books are kept?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Nice pair of legs there Elk . .Have you learned how to get around in those spikes . .with out stumbling . .??


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

He uses them for planting corn. LOL


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

So is this drawer just strictly for socks or might other things be found in it? Some folks keep important things in their sock drawers that, well, a girlfriend might want to have access to. Especially if she is the one on that side of the bed :thumb:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have hand guns in mine...does that count as a toy?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have other things in the drawers. The socks around here sit in a basket hoping to find their mate...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Iffin she is unhappy with my sock drawer . .not to worry . . .the relationship will not last very long . . . . . .

"Honey if all you got to worry about is my messy sock drawer, then I guess you might as well go else where and get a life".


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

People put socks in their drawers? I would think it'd be a little crowded in there. Although it may be a good place to keep 'em warm for later. I just keep mine with my shoes.



View attachment 31131


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have socks in my drawers, the door of my truck, the glove compartment and in cabinets at the ranch. Stuff happens when you are not prepared.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> People put socks in their drawers? I would think it'd be a little crowded in there. Although it may be a good place to keep 'em warm for later. I just keep mine with my shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31131


Sorta going out on a limb weren't ya?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

:drum:


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I have a sock drawer but it is just for show. I keep it filled in orderly rows with perfectly rolled socks separated by length style and color. It's a decoy. I actually wear the same pair of black socks until they wear out. I also practice bachelor laundry. Bachelor laundry is taking advantage of the "magic" corner of your room where if you throw a used clothing item it will become clean and "smell free" in three to five days.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Flame on this it you need to.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I got to thinking about this subject, snooping in other people's stuff when they're not looking...... How do you know they won't know you did that? With all the discreet surveillance electronics available, you might be their Sunday afternoon entertainment!

Hayseed told me the other night he had the discreet game cameras installed all over his farm after somebody came in his house when he wasn't home about 18 months ago. He was really upset! I'm glad I behave respectfully whether anyone's watching or not. Now Hayseed knows that for sure! There's many times I go to meet him at his farm before he gets home. Lots of things to do that don't involve entering buildings or snooping. Play in the pond, look at the garden, smell the flowers, talk to the cows......

There was another man I dated a short time. It took 3 visits to his farm before I noticed all the surveillance cameras. I wanted to ask how many cameras he had in the house, but I didn't.

Creeped out and paranoid yet? :shocked:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My sock drawer is pristine and unsnooped in....sigh.

I have an infrared game camera. I bought it to catch a thief that stashed a stolen ATV on my place. I caught him and even got a visit from the county Sheriff to thank me for busting up a large burglary crew. The reason for infrared is so that there is no flash. My neighbor had normal game cameras set up. When the crooks broke into his place they stole the cameras! 

I have seriously thought about installing the wireless security cameras. It's a crazy world out there now a days.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It IS a crazy world with a lot of crazy people! If you've been victimized, I don't blame anyone for going for the toolbox to weed the crazies out of their lives. But now I have to wonder when Hayseed chuckles and says I'm goofy. He has video of me when I thought I was alone. :smack When he shows up I'm always being cool leaning against my car. 

Now I know the cameras are there, I have a new waiting game. Find the cameras and :nana: or :flameproofundies: (closest we have to what I'm implying).


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL....sometimes being 'PG' is difficult :hysterical:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We need polka dot Minnie Mouse bloomers to wave in front of the bulls and old goats. Cartoons are G rated, aren't they?

Nobody wants to see guys' shorts at the end of a long work day. They're no longer tight or white.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Why waste a drawer? I keep them in a bag. When I reach in and get two out they always match because I only buy one kind.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Darren said:


> Why waste a drawer? I keep them in a bag. When I reach in and get two out they always match because I only buy one kind.


:bouncy: I do the same thing. I buy matching socks, but I do keep them in drawers. This way the black hole that swallows socks never bothers me. I buy a package every couple of years and remain blissfully ignorant of how many I've lost in the interum.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> My question is when dating do you keep your sock drawer neater in case your "dater" decides to see if your truly organized!
> 
> Are ya all gonna scratch and bite over this subject too?
> 
> I don't't reorganize my sock drawer when I'm dating someone new. What do you do?


Nope. Nope. I don't either.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Since I don't actually have a sock drawer this is more up to my speed. And I just had to post it considering the thread and all...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

For the above picture, that is NOT my closet, no way do I own that many shoes or clothes. But I do like the baskets. I DID get that picture off of pinterest. 

And I do love pinterest... 
http://www.pinterest.com/thechildsgarden/


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Um put your soap in your sock ,than every thing will be clean


----------

